# To Restore a Draw Knife



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

I was asked recently about cleaning up and tuning draw knifes as well as using one. It just so happened that an older gentleman approached me at a demonstration and asked if I would be willing to sharpen a couple of draw knifes for him. I don't have a lot of time so I at first declined... at least three times. As his persistence continued it became increasingly obvious how important it was to him. So alas, I agreed to sharpen them. That was a couple of months ago. 

Luckily they weren't in bad shape so all I had to do was clean up the grime, even out the bevel, polish and hone.

The first step was to use an abrasive wool pad with dilute green cleaner to scrub it down. You want to steer clear of the business edge when doing this to avoid cutting yourself or adding a back bevel.

Next the knife was clamped face up on the bench and it's time for some file work. Working at a skewed angle from edge to edge and from each side to the other. 

I'm not going to go into bevel angle or the merits of each because it too much for one thread, I think. For now, stay close to what's already there and we'll get to that in a later thread on using the draw knife.

Once I was satisfied with the rough work I switched to a piece of tool steel 2" wide, approx 12" long and 3/8" thick I previously ground flat on a reference plate wrapped with 150x wet sand paper and lubricated with dilute green cleaner. 

Using the bar with the same technique as a file I further refined the bevel. Once happy with that it's time to work the back....


----------



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

...


----------



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

...
Flipping the knife over I again used the bar and made passes across the back. You can see the back had a slight hollow grind, this is a good thing. The hollow, much like with a Japanese chisel, makes it very quick to restore the the back to flat. A couple of passes with 150x and I was happy with it. I then switched to 400x on the bar and made a few more passes. 

You can see in the picture that there is a dull reflection following the edge of the, whether it was poor sharpening or done with intention by a chair building previous owner there was a slight back bevel. I contacted the owner and he said to just go with it. So, go with it I did! 

I then flipped the knife over again and polished the bevel down to 400x then 600x. I then worked the back bevel at 600x then 1,200x. Again working the front bevel I added a micro bevel at 1,200x then 2,500x. All of this done with the same bar mentioned earlier. 

Next I scrubbed in a nice coat of paste wax, let it haze then buffed it off. To finish it all off I stropped the edge. 

I didn't feel the need to show me shaving any appendages but I can tell you it certainly is sharp enough to shave the wooliest of Neanderthals... Brink beware!

And now begin the questions, suggestions and maybe some laughs


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice tutorial Tom- What is your address I will get mine in the mail. :wacko1::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

Heck, Mike... you throw some wood goodies in the box too and I might be ok with that!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Heck, Mike... you throw some wood goodies in the box too and I might be ok with that!



I have 2 of them- What do you want for wood?


----------



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmmm... Got any walnut?


----------



## Mizer (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice job Tom! I wish my drawknife was that sharp.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Hmmm... Got any walnut?



Only 3000 bd ft.  Ya want pictures. kinda drab stuff though. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

[attachment=13522]


----------



## firemedic (Nov 15, 2012)

I started a new thread about it Mike... Thanks!


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 15, 2012)

awesome job!


----------



## firemedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Twig!


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice job. Cudda used one yesterday.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Brink said:


> Nice job. Cudda used one yesterday.



Thanks!... On what?


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2012)

Tryin to put square pegs in round holes.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Ahh... You prolly need a dowel plate too


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2012)

[attachment=13919]

Got one.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Well?


----------

